# 1950's Schwinn Bantam 16" in very nice condition - Looking for a couple of parts!



## Greg M. (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello.
This is an original 50's Schwinn Bantam I picked up. I added the NOS Schwinn painted and pin striped fenders(not shown in this picture))  everything else is original. Semi pnuematic tires are replacements and I would love to find some original Schwinn 16" tires for this.
I am also looking for coke bottle style grips for this which are the smaller diameter and would also love to find some of the early style training wheels.
Let me know if you have any of this please.
Thank you.

Greg M.


----------



## ggntr1981 (Nov 3, 2011)

great bike i have the girls version with all the origanal parts


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice little guy you picked up! I'll sure keep an eye out for any needed parts.

Dave


----------



## Greg M. (Nov 8, 2011)

*Please post a picture!*



ggntr1981 said:


> great bike i have the girls version with all the origanal parts




Please post a picture of your girls version. Is that the Blue/Ivory model?

Also, an update since last posted.
I was able to find a set of NOS Schwinn training wheels for this little guy that are very unusual and heavy duty. ( Charlie H. and I swapped for these. Thanks Charlie! ) 
I was also able to find a NOS set of the coke bottle style grips. Thanks to Jeffro for some feebies! One problem. They are hard as rocks. I've read that putting them in boiling water to soften them up works. I will have to try that. 

I am however still looking for these Schwinn semi-pneumatic tires. Some were blackwalls and some w/w's. They look like the westwind brick pattern style and say Schwinn on the sides. Any help would be great.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## ggntr1981 (Dec 13, 2011)

*picture*

here is a picture of mine sorry for the poor quality i will try and take better tonight


----------



## 1973rx3 (Dec 14, 2011)

ggntr1981 said:


> here is a picture of mine sorry for the poor quality i will try and take better tonight View attachment 34440




This looks like one of my girls! my other two girls and 3 boys paint and condition are slightly ruff.  I just love these bikes!  Sorry I don't have the parts you need!


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 16, 2011)

*Schwinn Tires*

Here's a pair of 16x1.75 tires still on the Schwinn wheels:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sch...124?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f117277ec

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sch...807?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f117272c7

Is this what you need, even though they don't appear to have the Schwinn name on the sides that I could see?

Dave


----------



## Lynotch (Nov 18, 2012)

I too am looking for a 50's boys 16" bantam, any help finding one would be greatly appreciated. Leo


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 19, 2012)

Lynotch said:


> I too am looking for a 50's boys 16" bantam, any help finding one would be greatly appreciated. Leo




Leo,

If you haven't done so, you might want to post this in the "Wanted To Buy" forum as well. You'd increase your chances of someone seeing it who could have one they're willing to sell.

Dave


----------



## Lynotch (Nov 20, 2012)

ridingtoy said:


> Leo,
> 
> If you haven't done so, you might want to post this in the "Wanted To Buy" forum as well. You'd increase your chances of someone seeing it who could have one they're willing to sell.
> 
> Dave




Thanks Dave!


----------



## Will08 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Wanted*

Looking for a set of 16" balloon fenders for a 1950 16" girls or if anyone selling a complete bike I'm interested


----------



## krateman (Dec 22, 2012)

These little Bantams are cute. I just picked up a '75 model in the red & white for my wife. She is only 5' tall, so this is a perfect fit for her. I'm posting it in this section today w/ pics. Good luck with your projects everyone.


----------



## Eddy714 (Dec 17, 2015)

*16 girls*



ggntr1981 said:


> here is a picture of mine sorry for the poor quality i will try and take better tonight View attachment 34440




Is this for sale?


----------

